# صور قداسة البابا شنودة



## bant el mase7 (21 فبراير 2011)

​ 


 




​ 



​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 فبراير 2011)

حلوين خالص
ربنا يخليك لينا ياسيدنا 
ويقويك علي الايام ديه


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2011)

جميلة جداااا

شكرااا يا بنت المسيح

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

> ​



*شكرا للصور والمجهود
جميله جدا الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## bant el mase7 (26 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى لمروركم  *


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*صور جميله جدا
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*تصميمات جميله جدا
ميرسي ليكي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## vetaa (5 مارس 2011)

*حلووووووين خالص
وشكلهم جديد

ميرسى يا قكر
*


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووين اووووووووووووووووووووى
عجبونى بجد
ميرسى ع الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطول​*


----------

